# ICTU Anti-Austerity Protest Sat 9th February,  Dublin assembles at Cook Street.



## Deiseblue (7 Feb 2013)

ICTU are organising a series of marches countrywide at 1.30 pm - for further details see www.ictu.ie.

For anyone interested the Dublin assembles at Cook Street ( beside Civic Offices , Wood Quay )


----------



## STEINER (16 Feb 2013)

lewis7 said:


> This is really a great news. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I will certainly join.




too late!


----------

